# Warrior Judokas!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 11, 2007)

Enjoy.

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/martial+arts+/video/x1218s_warrior-judokas


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice. Thank you Brian.

Dave


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (May 6, 2007)

Schweet!


----------



## Ceicei (May 6, 2007)

Great!!  Thank you for posting that link!

- Ceicei


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Brian, I have always liked Judo.

I also I have never seen a video of Kano before and that was in that site as well.

Jigoro Kano
http://www.dailymotion.com/related/901097/video/x55wj_judo-jigoro-kano


----------

